# Lenze FU 9326 Auslesen Lecom A/B findet keinen Antrieb ?



## olli1337 (4 Juli 2018)

Moin Leute,

Wir haben hier auf der Arbeit mehrere Lenze FU´s 
Bei dem Versuch die Daten mittels GDC auszulesen kommt jedoch immer die Meldung " Keine Antriebe Gefunden"

Ich habe ein Lecom A/B und ein Seriell Konverter ( RS485, 232 auf USB )

Port ist richtig eingestellt ( COM 3 ) Baudraten alles ausprobiert - Klemme X5/28 abgeklemmt ( Reglerfreigabe ). 

Das Lecom zeigt mittels Status LED auch an das etwas "gesucht" wird ( Orange kleine LED blinkt ).

Es wird jedoch einfach kein Antrieb gefunden?! 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was ich machen kann?


----------



## Per (4 Juli 2018)

*Lecom a/b*

Hallo olli1337,
was zeigen die einzelnen LED am Feldbusmodul an.

1 LED von links grüne (Spannungsversorgung)
AN: Feldbusmodul hat Verbindung zum Antriebsregler aufgebaut

BLINKT: Feldbusmodul ist mit Spannung versorgt, hat aber keine Verbindung zum Antriebsregler (Antriebsregler ist ausgeschaltet,
in der Initialisierungsphase oder nicht vorhanden).

2 LED  gelbe RxD-LED für Empfangssignal :
BLINKT: Antriebseinheit empfängt Telegramm

3 LED gelbe TxD-LED für Sendesignal :
BLINKT: Antriebseinheit sendet Antwort

Die Standardeinstellung sind 9600 Baud COM1

Gruß
Per


----------



## olli1337 (5 Juli 2018)

Hi Per,

1 LED - leuchtet grün

2 LED - Blinkt wie beschrieben

3LED - bleibt inaktiv 


Ok, also im Geräte - Manger selbst sind für den Seriellwandler auch 9300 Baud eingestellt aber wie gesagt auf COM 3.

Werde mal versuchen das Ganze irgendwie auf COM 1 zu bekommen.


----------



## Per (6 Juli 2018)

*Lenze gdc*

Hallo olli1337,
erstmals die Einstellungen bei GDC kontrollieren nicht nur beim Gerätemanager.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hast du mal Versuch mit einem Keypad
auf die Regler zu gehen ? Und wenn ja Funktioniert das?


----------



## olli1337 (9 Juli 2018)

Hallo Per,

Im GDC hatte ich die Parameter auch eingestellt, genau wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen. 

Wie genau geh ich denn mit einem Keypad auf die Regler ? 
Als Schnittstelle hab ich doch nur die RS232 und 485?


----------



## Per (11 Juli 2018)

*AIF Lenze 9300*

Welches Lecom Modul hast du genau ???

Das Keypad EMZ9371BC wird direkt auf die AIF Schnittstelle des Antriebsregler gesteckt.
Wo jetzt dein LECOM Modul sitzt.

Gruß Per


----------



## El93marc (19 August 2021)

Wurde eine Lösung gefunden? Habe das gleiche Problem.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## El93marc (19 August 2021)

Wurde eine Lösung gefunden? Habe das gleiche Problem.
Kabel mit Com3 verbunden, Spannungsversorgung liegt an, und bei der suche wenn Adresse 1 gesucht wird leuchtet auch kurz die orange LED für übertragung. Trotzdem wird kein Antrieb gefunden.

Gruß Marcel


----------

